
Show HN: Get a point by verifying a phone number - dorianm
https://pointsproject.org/
======
fiatjaf
Trying to verify my phone yields:

"Oops, something is broken. Please contact Dorian, he will fix it as fast as
he can."

So what is this? A virtual currency based on nothing that Dorian can issue
anytime he wants?

~~~
dorianm
Sorry, should be fixed now.

The idea is that it's backed by my money for now, so I can issue points but I
need the money to back it (1 point = 1 dollar = 1 euro for now).

I'm still thinking about the economics.

------
Bahauddin
phone verifying off or bypassing

